# Battery ?



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Do i need to add water to this deep cycle battery. It is used for my trolling motor only. Ive had it two years but keep reading about people adding distilled water to batteries.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Pop off the 2 covers. Make sure there is water covering the plates. If not add some distilled water. I like to keep about a half inch of water over the plates, works for me. A dry cell will kill a batterys life.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks ill check it out. Ive never added water before. Maybe my batteries will last longer than the 4 years they have been averaging. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

